# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Liikennettä Tallinnassa

## Rattivaunu

Joukkoliikenneaiheisia kuvia on täällä. Raitioliikenne Ülemisten haaralla on keskeytyksissä ja näin ollen linjat 2 ja 4 ovat pois liikenteestä. Tondin ja Koplin haaroilla em. linjojen poisjäänti on korvattu väliaikaisella linjalla 6.
Johdinautokalustoa on tällä vuosituhannella uusittu erittäin tyylikkäillä ja hiljaisilla Solaris-lankavaunuilla.
Bussipuolella on osaksi kokonaan uusia, osaksi pääasiassa entisiä pohjoimaalaisia katureita. Matkustajien kuljetukseen tarkoitetuilla varsinaisella perävaunulla ("täysperävaunulla") varustettuja busseja näyttää liikkuvan etenkin Lasnamäen linjoilla. Matkustin tuollaisella perävaunulla eikä kyyti ollut lainkaan niin pomppivaa kuin ennakolta arvelin. Vähäistä kolinaa ja hyppimistä kompensoi dieselmoottorin melu-, tärinä- ja hajuhaittojen poisjääminen.

----------


## killerpop

Ompa kahteen kuvan päätynyt ex TKL:n Ajokki City nivel vuosikertaa 1985 (#336...340) ja varmasti paremman näköisenä kuin 2000-luvulla kertaakaan Suomen maaperällä   :Shocked:

----------


## Eppu

> Ompa kahteen kuvan päätynyt ex TKL:n Ajokki City nivel vuosikertaa 1985 (#336...340) ja varmasti paremman näköisenä kuin 2000-luvulla kertaakaan Suomen maaperällä


Samaa kattelin minäkin. Tekis kovasti mieli mennä itse joku kerta päiväksi tuonne kuvailemaan ja saada nuo kaikki AJ city-N:t kameran linssin eteen - myös se Linköpingistä tullut  :Wink: 

Ja muuten - kuvasin tämän onnikan viime reissulla: http://jno.1g.fi/29075371A.html. Harmitti vaan, kun se pääsi puoliksi karkaamaan. Kuitenkin kiinnostaisi tietää, mikä kori tuossa on ja mistä päin maailmaa se on Tallinnaan päätynyt...?

----------


## killerpop

> Ja muuten - kuvasin tämän onnikan viime reissulla: http://jno.1g.fi/29075371A.html. Harmitti vaan, kun se pääsi puoliksi karkaamaan. Kuitenkin kiinnostaisi tietää, mikä kori tuossa on ja mistä päin maailmaa se on Tallinnaan päätynyt...?


Tuo lienee Steyr-korinen Volvo. Ainakin tuo muistuttaa kovasti keulan piirteiltään B10L-alustoille rakennettuja Steyr-Volvoja, mutta tuossa korkealattiainen alusta tuo keulaan hieman lisäkorkeutta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Raitioliikenne Ülemisten haaralla on keskeytyksissä ja näin ollen linjat 2 ja 4 ovat pois liikenteestä.


Mitä ratatöitä radalla tehdään? Saitko kuvia ko. töistä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Rattivaunu
> 
> Raitioliikenne Ülemisten haaralla on keskeytyksissä ja näin ollen linjat 2 ja 4 ovat pois liikenteestä.
> 
> 
> Mitä ratatöitä radalla tehdään? Saitko kuvia ko. töistä?


Kuvastoni ensimmäinen ja kolmas kuva on otettu Tartu maanteeltä. Siitä kohtaa normaalisti ajavat mainitsemani linjat 2 ja 4. Kuvissa paistavat ja loistavat vain tyhjät kiskot.
Käsittääkseni tuosta paikasta hieman keskustaan päin on huomattava remontti, joka koskee ilmeisesti muutakin kuin vain katua ja siinä olevaa raitiotietä. Työmaan kohdalta en lopulta ehtinyt ottaa kuvia. Kaiken kaikkiaan otin silti toista sataa kuvaa tuolla reissulla...

----------


## Eppu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Rattivaunu
> 
> Raitioliikenne Ülemisten haaralla on keskeytyksissä ja näin ollen linjat 2 ja 4 ovat pois liikenteestä.
> 
> 
> Mitä ratatöitä radalla tehdään? Saitko kuvia ko. töistä?


Kuten jo todettiin, työt eivät koske pelkästään raitioliikennettä. Kyseessä on Tarton maantien leveennys. Tuon varrelta taidettiin hiljattain purkaa kaksi varsin kaunista vanhaa puutaloa  :Sad:  . Joka tapauksessa liikenne on varmasti kadun valmistumisen jälkeen sujuvampaa kyseiselle suunnalle ja raitiolinjatkin taitavat saada oman kaistansa.

EDIT: Katso myös: http://www.tallinn.ee/uudised?id=10432

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Eppu
> 
> Ja muuten - kuvasin tämän onnikan viime reissulla: http://jno.1g.fi/29075371A.html. Harmitti vaan, kun se pääsi puoliksi karkaamaan. Kuitenkin kiinnostaisi tietää, mikä kori tuossa on ja mistä päin maailmaa se on Tallinnaan päätynyt...?
> 
> 
> Tuo lienee Steyr-korinen Volvo. Ainakin tuo muistuttaa kovasti keulan piirteiltään B10L-alustoille rakennettuja Steyr-Volvoja, mutta tuossa korkealattiainen alusta tuo keulaan hieman lisäkorkeutta.


Myös osoitteessa http://ytra.visio.ee/SK.html oleva hakulaite antaa tuloksen, joka kertoo auton olevan VOLVO STEYR. Hakuun tarvitaan ajoneuvon rekisteritunnus, jonka tässä tapauksessa näkee kuvasta.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Ookasimme Perälän Antin kanssa eilen TAK:n autolla 3684 (684 TAK), se näytti olevan entinen HKL 8602.

----------


## Infiniz

Kovin näyttää samalta kuin viimeksi tuolla käydessäni, samat mainokset ja kaikki. (Hauska muuten tuo Raision "margariiniministeriö suosittelee") 

Mutta mistä nuo vaunut, joissa on punavalot etukulmissa ovat peräisin? Jollain tuollaisella keväällä taisin käydä päristelemässä ja olin huomaavinani jotain viitteitä työkalu-Saksaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vaunut 124 - 132 ovat peräisin Gerasta, samoin numerosta 139 ylöspäin. Vaunut 133 - 138 ovat tulleet Cottbusista. Viittaamasi Raisio-vaunu 134 on siis yksi viimeksi mainituista. Tässä näkyvä vaunu (140) on Tallinnassa saatu ajoon 16.5.2005 eli oikeastaan ihan vastikään. Ihan kaikkia toistaiseksi viimeisimmän geralaiserän vaunuja ei kai ole saatu edes ajoon.

----------


## 738

Tallinnassahan tuli tänä kesänä käyttöön Suomenlahden pohjoispuoleltakin tuttu tunnin voimassaoloajan sisältävä lippu. Oliko tämän myötä tullut jotakin muutoksia lipunmyyntiin tai leimauslaitteisiin? Vanhojen kertakäyttölippujen ongelmanahan on ollut se, että niihin tehtävä "reijitysleima" on ollut helppo hävittää, kun joillakin paikallisilla on tapana ensin leimata lippunsa mahdollisimman kevyellä reijityksellä, ja sen jälkeen kostuttaa noita lippuja, jonka jälkeen on ollut helppo silittää lippuun tehdyt reijät taas sileiksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tallinnassahan tuli tänä kesänä käyttöön Suomenlahden pohjoispuoleltakin tuttu tunnin voimassaoloajan sisältävä lippu. Oliko tämän myötä tullut jotakin muutoksia lipunmyyntiin tai leimauslaitteisiin? Vanhojen kertakäyttölippujen ongelmanahan on ollut se, että niihin tehtävä "reijitysleima" on ollut helppo hävittää, kun joillakin paikallisilla on tapana ensin leimata lippunsa mahdollisimman kevyellä reijityksellä, ja sen jälkeen kostuttaa noita lippuja, jonka jälkeen on ollut helppo silittää lippuun tehdyt reijät taas sileiksi.


Minulla oli käytössä juuri tämä lippu.
Yiritin rei'ittää sitä etuoven luona olevalla laitteella, mutta ystävälliset kanssamatkaustajani neuvoivat minua oikeanlaisen laitteen luokse keskiovien läheisyyteen. Siinä leimaaminen kävi helposti. Yleensä uudenlaisia laitteita ratikoissa oli juuri ovilla 2. Saattaa olla, että sama juttu koskee muitakin liikennemuotoja. Tuollahan busseihinkin noustaan kaikista ovista.

----------


## CF65

Näköjään Virossa ei johdinautoissa käytetä rekisterikilpiä, toisin kuin Suomessa (silloin joskus) tai vaikkapa Ruotsissa. Ilmeisesti johdinautot rinnastetaan lainsäädännössä jollain lailla raidekulkuneuvoihin?

Noissa Ganz Solariksien kuvissa tämä näkyy erityisen selvästi koska niissä on rekisterikilvelle syvennys etupuskurissa.

----------


## Compact

Muistaakseni ei Sveitsissäkään johdinautoja rekisteröidä kilville. Selväähän on että vaunut eivät liikennöi muualla kuin langan alla (paitsi akku/apudiesel varikoilla tms.). Siksi on rekisterikilvitys katsottu aivan turhaksi touhuksi. Toki autot katsastetaan ja niiden tunnistus hoidetaan liikennöitsijän kylkinumeroilla ja sitä kautta ovat "seurannassa". Samahan se on kun ei raitiovaunuissakaan ole rekkareita   :Very Happy:

----------


## late-

> Yiritin rei'ittää sitä etuoven luona olevalla laitteella, mutta ystävälliset kanssamatkaustajani neuvoivat minua oikeanlaisen laitteen luokse keskiovien läheisyyteen.


Uudet aikapohjaiset liput ovat tosiaan suurempia kuin vanhat, joten ne eivät vahingossakaan mahdu käsikäyttöiseen leimauslaitteeseen. Oman bussimatkusteluni perusteella väittäisin, että kelloleimauslaite on myös busseissa keskioven luona. Nivelissä taisi olla takaosassa toinen laite.

Kelloleimauslaite suostuu leimaamaan myös perinteisen pienemmän lipun, mutta en tiedä saako niin varsinaisesti tehdä. Kuvittelisin kuitenkin niin koska keskiovien luona ei perinteistä laitetta tainnut olla lainkaan.

Tallinnan ratikkakalusto on entisen DDR:n tuomisten jälkeen hyvin nuorta. Vanhimmatkin vaunut ovat 80-luvulta. Kolhosta ulkonäöstään huolimatta Tatrat ovat ymmärtääkseni luotettavia ja moniin on lisäksi uusittu sähkölaitteita Virossa, joten niillä ajetaan uuden kaluston hinnan tuntien vielä pitkään.

Harrastusreissuilla kannattaa muistaa, että saatavilla on nyt siis myös paljon kaivattu 24 tunnin lippu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tallinnan ratikkakalusto on entisen DDR:n tuomisten jälkeen hyvin nuorta. Vanhimmatkin vaunut ovat 80-luvulta.


Näinhän se näyttäisi olevan. Tosin tämä sivusto kertoisi, että jokunen 1970-luvun T4-vaunu kuuluisi yhä ajokalustoon. Nykyinen liikennöintisysteemi (linjat 1, 3 ja 6) ei kuitenkaan edellytä niin suurta kalustotarvetta, että noilla tarvitsisi ajaa. En nähnyt viimeisimmällä reissullani lainkaan noita nivelettömiä Tatroja.
Siinä missä Helsinki hankkii vuoden 1967 - 70 vaunuja käytettynä, Tallinna hankkii noin 20 vuotta nuorempaa. Sen sijaan me korjautamme 1950-luvun vaunuja yhä, ja missäpä muuallakaan kuin juuri Tallinnassa...   :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

Huomasin tuossa äskettäin, että kannattaa seurata virolaisten harrastajien keskustelua, jos ko. maan kalusto ja joukkoliikenne kiinnostaa. Kieliongelmatkaan eivät ole mitenkään ylitsepääsemättömiä  :Wink:  
Katso: http://forum.automoto.ee/forumdisplay.php?fid=93

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tällä kerralla teemana oli tutustua TTTK:n "keskustan raitiovaunuvarikkoon", joka sijaitsee Pärnu Maanteen varrella Vana Lõunassa. Varikolla on korjattu ja korjataan myös Helsingin 1950-luvun 4-akselisia vaunuja. Kuvissa näkyy myös HKL #9. Kiitän kauniisti virolaisia ystäv(ättär)iäni, jotka tämän ainutkertaisen kuvausreissun mahdollistivat. Kiitokset kuuluvat osaksi myös HKL-RL:n eräille työntekijöille, jotka lähtivät puuhaamaan koko retkeä. Mutta itse kuvat löytyvät täältä.

----------


## Tallinnabussi

> Ja muuten - kuvasin tämän onnikan viime reissulla: http://jno.1g.fi/29075371A.html. Harmitti vaan, kun se pääsi puoliksi karkaamaan. Kuitenkin kiinnostaisi tietää, mikä kori tuossa on ja mistä päin maailmaa se on Tallinnaan päätynyt...?


Tämä on Steyr SG18 - Volvo B10M

----------


## Rattivaunu

Uusia kuvia on nyt täällä.

----------


## SD202

> Uusia kuvia on nyt täällä.


Yleismaailmallinen tapa varmistua siitä, ettei kone kuumene liikaa? :Very Happy: 
Ainakin Suomessa tuo tapa on tuttu...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Yleismaailmallinen tapa varmistua siit&#228;, ettei kone kuumene liikaa?
> Ainakin Suomessa tuo tapa on tuttu...


Tampereella ainakin... T&#228;m&#228; hakukone antaa kuvassa n&#228;kyv&#228;n CN113ALB:n merkiksi jostain syyst&#228; SCANIA WIIMA...  :Wink:  Eip&#228; siin&#228; kovin kauheasti Wiimaa n&#228;y ainakaan kuvan perusteella.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nyt on uusia kuvia täällä. Kuvista näkyy, että nivelbussit uusiutuvat voimakkaasti. Jokin aika sitten TAK:lle tuli parikin satsia erittäin tasokkaita Volvo B12MA-niveliä 8500-korilla ja nyt heinäkuun 2006 kuluessa firma on ottanut ajoon koko joukon low-entry -tyypin Scania CL94UA6x2 OmniLink -niveliä. Etenkin nivelien puolella 1980-luvun autot vähenevät voimakkaasti, joskin edelleen ajossa näkee HKL:n vanhoja Wiima N202:ia sekä vastaavia Säfflejäkin (ex Ruotsi). 
Johdinautopuolen helmiä ovat Ganz / Solariksen Trollinot sekä nivelinä että pätkinä. Niitä parempaa kyytiä ei taideta kumipyöräpuolella antaa missään lähialueidemme kaupunkien paikallisliikenteessä.

----------


## Eppu

Uusia kuvia parin päivän (turhis)reissulta löytyy täältä. Tunnelma etelänaapurissa oli jokseenkin kireähkö patsaskiistan takia. Muutenkaan en tällä kertaa viihtynyt kovin hyvin, ja näyttää siltä etten ainakaan ihan heti ko. maahan mene uudestaan...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Uusia kuvia parin päivän (turhis)reissulta löytyy täältä.


Ei ainakaan kuvasaaliin perusteella ollut kyse mistään turhisreissusta...  :Smile: 

Tätä kuvaa jotkut saattoivat vähän ihmetellä. Tuossa on nähdäkseni kysymys siitä, että vaunu #148 sai väliosansa piloille kolaroidusta vaunusta #107. Etu- ja takapäät ovat edelleen Erfurtin väreissä, väliosa taas TTTK:n nykyisissä raitiovaunuväreissä.

----------


## Eppu

> Tätä kuvaa jotkut saattoivat vähän ihmetellä. Tuossa on nähdäkseni kysymys siitä, että vaunu #148 sai väliosansa piloille kolaroidusta vaunusta #107. Etu- ja takapäät ovat edelleen Erfurtin väreissä, väliosa taas TTTK:n nykyisissä raitiovaunuväreissä.


Näin tosiaan taitaa olla. Ja se on ainakin minun mielestä varoittava esimerkki siitä, miten ei pitäisi tehdä. TTTK:lla ei näemmä olla kovin kummoisesti jaksettu näitä Saksasta tuotuja Tatroja maalailla omiin väreihin. Liekö syynä se, että ne on tarkoitus pukea kokomainoksiin... Vaan samapa tuo, ainakaan minua ei jaksa ko. maan asiat enää kovinkaan paljoa kiinnostaa. Tai no... jos jotain positiivista pitäisi sanoa, niin matkustaminen tällä Ajokki-nivelellä oli varsin miellyttävä ja nostalginen  :Wink:  kokemus. Se oli nimittäin ikäänsä nähden uskomattoman hyvässä kunnossa. Ei minkäänlaisia nitinöitä eikä räminöitä ja kattokanavatkin olivat pysyneet kuoppaisista kaduista huolimatta nätisti paikoillaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ei ollut hukka reissu, hyviä kuvia olet saanut. Nuo Säffle-nivelet on aika hauskoja, vois suomessakin toimia. Ehkä..

----------


## Eppu

> Ei ollut hukka reissu, hyviä kuvia olet saanut. Nuo Säffle-nivelet on aika hauskoja, vois suomessakin toimia. Ehkä..


Mutta kun ei. Ne, samoin kuin hieman vanhemmat Carrus City -nivelet ovat lähes koko auton mitalta 1+2 penkityksellä. Säffleissä on istumapaikkoja 36 ja Carruksissa 39, eikä tällaisilla seisomapaikoille optimoiduilla autoilla ole mitään käyttöä Suomen oloissa - puhumattakaan siitä etteivät kummatkaan ole matalalattiaisia.

----------


## Hujis

> Ei ollut hukka reissu, hyviä kuvia olet saanut. Nuo Säffle-nivelet on aika hauskoja, vois suomessakin toimia. Ehkä..


Mikä hinku on nyt saada tänne Säffle-korisia maakaasu- ja nivelvirityksiä? Voihan sitä Veolian Dogeihin vaikka laittaa ylimääräisen vihreän pömpelin katolle, jos se tekee autosta paremman. Kyllä niitä varmaan tänne joku olisi jo keksinyt enemmänkin hankkia, mikäli olisivat olleet sen arvoisia.

----------


## tkp

> Mutta kun ei. Ne, samoin kuin hieman vanhemmat Carrus City -nivelet ovat lähes koko auton mitalta 1+2 penkityksellä. Säffleissä on istumapaikkoja 36 ja Carruksissa 39, eikä tällaisilla seisomapaikoille optimoiduilla autoilla ole mitään käyttöä Suomen oloissa.



Eiköhän koritehtaalta saa sellaisen määrän penkkejä autoon kun itse haluaa autoa tilattaessa...Itä-Euroopassa vaan on totuttu seisomaan joukkoliikennevälineissä, toisin kuin Suomessa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Itä-Euroopassa vaan on totuttu seisomaan joukkoliikennevälineissä, toisin kuin Suomessa.


..ja Suomessa laitetaan kassi, reppu, laukku ym. vielä toiselle penkille, ettei siihen pääse kukaan istumaan sitten toinen.. Jos laskee, että autossa on 43 istumapaikkaa, ja jokaine laittaa toiselle istuimelle jotain se vastaisi sitä, että autossa olisi oikeasti noin 21 istumapaikkaa, koska ns. varapenkissa ei ole vieruspaikkaa.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Joukkoliikennekuvia vierailultani Tallinnaan löytyy kotisivuiltani.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Minäkin kävin painamassa kamerani laukaisunappulaa Viron pääkaupungissa. Kuvasatoa päätyi verkkoon runsaanlaisesti, sitä vastoin kuvien tekstitys on vasta alkutekijöissään. Lisään tekstejä, kunhan kerkiän. Kuvasto on tällä kertaa kovasti bussipainotteinen. Kuvat siis täällä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Suorastaan nostalgista, kun noita vanhoja wiimoja tuolla näkee. Siellä ymmärretään ilmeisesti, että kulkupeli voi olla hyvä vielä 5 vuodenkin jälkeen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tein jälleen kerran päiväristeilyn etelänaapurin pääkaupunkiin. Vaikka edellisestä kerrasta oli kulunut vain nelisen viikkoa, niin varsinkin kaksiakselisten dieselbussien puolella kalusto oli voimakkaasti uudistunut. Scania K270UB 4x2 OmniLinkejä TAK:lle on tullut ainakin 36 kpl. Niitä näkyy liikkuvan hyvin useilla ei-nivelbussilinjoilla, joita hoidetaan varikoilta 1 ja 2. Oletettavasti suuri joukko Scania CR112- ja CN112-autoja on saanut lähtöpassit kesäkuun aikana. Jotkut CR112:t taisivatkin olla vuodelta 1981... Ehkä 27 vuotta liikenteessä alkaa jo riittää...

Ratikkapuolellakin on tapahtunut. Varikolla näkyi jo Tatroja, joille oli varattu numerot 156 ja 157. Kuvaushetkellä ne olivat täysin Erfurtin asussa.

HKL 505 (perävaunu mallia Karia HP II) on edelleen työn alla.

Kuvat täällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Scania K270UB 4x2 OmniLinkejä TAK:lle on tullut ainakin 36 kpl.


Tarkennan aiemmin kirjoittamaani. Kaksiakselisia OmniLinkejä tulee tänä vuonna itse asiassa 40 kpl ja ensi vuonna 10 kpl. Ensi vuonna tulee myös 15 vastaavaa nivelbussia. Hankinta kaikkiaan käsittää siis 65 OmniLinkiä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Muutama harmaa talvikuva Õismäestä täällä.

----------


## killerpop

> Muutama harmaa talvikuva


Samaisena päivänä 17.1. myös oman kameran linssiin tallettui jotain,


ja loputkin löytyvät tammikuisten kuvien joukosta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kesäisiä Tallinnan kuvia löytyy täältä. Verrattuna aiempiin saman aihepiirin kuvastoihini liikenteeseen on tullut vuoden 2008 kaksiakseliset OmniLinkit (10 kpl). Nivelien puolella on tässä välissä saatu käyttöön Århus Sporvejeriltä hankittuja korkeita Säffle 2000 -autoja. Niissä on muuten yksittäisistuimet ovien puolella koko auton pituudella.
Kaluston uudistumisesta huolimatta näin keskikesänkin liikenteestä löytyi muun muassa tällainen...  :Smile:  Todettakoon että Tallinnassa liikenne ei kesällä hiljene samalla tavoin kuin monilla paikkakunnilla Suomessa.

----------


## Eppu

Hyvässä kunnossa vaikuttaa ex. #321 olevan ainakin kuvien perusteella  :Smile:  Ehkä kiitos vuonna 1992 tehdyn täyskorjauksen...

Kiitos mukavasta kuvakoosteesta! Todettakoon, että lisää kuvia odotettavissa pian, mahdollisesti jo lauantaina aamuyöstä  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hyvässä kunnossa vaikuttaa ex. #321 olevan ainakin kuvien perusteella  Ehkä kiitos vuonna 1992 tehdyn täyskorjauksen...


Ja se kulki kyllä ihan uskomattoman siististi ja pehmeästi. Useat Helsingin seudun Scania L94 / Ikarukset häviävät kuntonsa puolesta tuolle vanhalle Ajokille 20-0.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Hyvässä kunnossa vaikuttaa ex. #321 olevan ainakin kuvien perusteella  Ehkä kiitos vuonna 1992 tehdyn täyskorjauksen...


Tuosta täyskorjauksesta käytettiin TaKLilla lyhennettä MAK (MääräAikaisKorjaus?). Kuvaavampi termi olisi mielestäni Venäjällä käytetty kapitalremont (tai lyhyemmin kapremont) eli auto on käytännössä purettu remontissa kehikkoasteelle.
Toivotan hyvälle autolle paljon armorikkaita vuosia Tallinnan kaupunkiliikenteessä! Ajokki 8000 on varsin ajatonta muotoilua eikä ole mitenkään ainakaan minun silmissäni törkeän vanhanaikainen, ei heti uskoisi vuoden 1982 tuotokseksi.

----------


## Eppu

> ...ei heti uskoisi vuoden 1982 tuotokseksi.


Olen samaa mieltä. Autohan on varsin siistissä kunnossa, ei kovinkaan paljoa kolise eikä rämise (vaikka Tallinna kadut ovatkin edelleen melko epätasaisia) ja kulkee ikäisekseen kuin unelma. Kuva.

Loput perjantaipäivän tuotokseni löytyvät täältä.

----------


## jtm

VAU! Kyllä nuo pitävät hyvässä kunnossa noita linjureitansa Tallinnassa. Tuo Ex. Tkl #321 on vallan loistavassa kunnossa vaikka ikää kaupunkiliikenne bussilla jo kunnioitettavat 26 vuotta. Olikohan edes Tampereen aikanansa noin hyvässä kunnossa? Tuohan oli ainoa suorakaidelamppu Ajokki 8000 autosarjasta #315-#322. Tuli melkein tippa linssiin, kun katseli tuon #321:n kuvia. Kiitos tallinnalaisille hyvästä bussien huolenpidosta! Tkl voisi ostaa tuon Tallinnasta sitten, kun ne ei enään tarvitse sitä. :Laughing:  Onneksi pääsen itsekin testaamaan tuota parin viikon päästä 22.-23.7. :Very Happy:  Mihin kohtaan kannattaisi mennä seisoon mistä sen TAK #579 Ex. Tkl#321 voisi bongata?

----------


## Eppu

> Mihin kohtaan kannattaisi mennä seisoon mistä sen TAK #579 Ex. Tkl#321 voisi bongata?


Autohan liikkuu pääasiassa linjoilla 31, 35, 50, 51, 58, 60, 63 ja 68. Jos ei etukäteen jostakin kysy, voi pelkästään kiittää onneaan, mikäli auton tavoittaa joitakin näiltä linjoilta. Auto on muuten usein liikenteessä pelkästään ruuhka-aikoina, mikä tekee sen tavoittamisen entistä haasteellisemmaksi. Siispä lycka till!

----------

